# Check out this set up......



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv seen his website before, some of you might have as well, check out the basement pictures, Im not much into frogs, but looks like he has alot of poisen dart frogs...

http://brianstropicals.com/index.html


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, thats amazing


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

All of that is simply amazing. AMAZING.

But with all that power I wonder if his house has ever been under surveillance as a grow-op.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn, must've took some work. Thanks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is off the hook!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that would be so cool to have a basement like that.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

thats bad ass


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

lol, look at the frogs he has available, at the bottom....

"My favorite tadpole, Isabella, Born Oct. 6th, 2005!!"


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

thats some serious frogage


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Too bad you cant buy frogs like that in Canada!


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

you are probly cleaning tanks all day every day. That is a sick set up tho


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one sweet setup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Where can I get frogs like that in Canada?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Where can I get frogs like that in Canada?


yea i want to know the same thing.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing wounder if they sell frogs like that in england.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dart frogs r expensive.. for the cheap ones they r like $50-60 each, and for the better ones they go for around 100-140 each.. and there is no live arrival for amphibians when they r shipped


----------

